# So Here is a New one. Bloody Nose/Mucous/etc.UPDATE Now Fevered..



## ThornyRidge (Jan 29, 2011)

Just when I thought all was well in goat world.. tahdah!! no way.  this is about my guy that I had treated for pneumonia and was a-ok this morning.. anyway over a week ago started treatment with penicillin and benadryl and vet rx.  then on Tuesday of this week he got a shot of draxxin.  He responded to both treatments and by yesterday was totally back to normal.. this morning fine.. I was even about to put him back in with other goats ( I had tried on Thursday but it did not go so well.. they were head butting him pretty good for being away for awhile I figure so I kept him separate).. so I was away today and went down this evening to feed and checked his stall first and bout passed out.. it looked like a bloody crime scene in there.. and then noticed he had a bloody nose. upon getting more light in area and checking him and scene i found several places on wood fence that looked like he had sneezed out a long bloody clot like substance of bloody mucous.. it was mucous consistencey but clearly blood/clot.  found a large one on fence in area where there was a lot of blood and then another one on hay bag (not as big)  got call into vet who is attributing it to either blood clot or something from pneumonia and or sneeze that ruptured blood vessels in his nose.. he is only bleeding from his right nostril.. I stayed with him and it has subsided and he took one bite of hay, couple bites of grain and a couple animal cookies and drank warm water and then went and laid down.. he is not acting good (either like pain or discomfort) vet suggested another shot of draxxin on monday (will have to get it then) and maybe some banamine if he continues to act like inpain and also recommended to leave him quiet down will subside the bloody nose.. when I left barn there was barely a trickle coming out.. and it seemed to be more reddish colored fluid then actual blood consistency.. this is the goat that has had a lot of clear nasal discharge with his condition and actually last night and this morning it seemed like that had dried up.  I can't find much on goats with bloody nose/discharge/mucous/clots out of nose.. any suggestions?  I left him alone tonight and will start fresh in morning.. not sure even what happened.. but upset because he was perfectly fine this morning and now he is not.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm wondering if he's gotten a sharp piece of hay in his nose??

Man, you're going through the ringer with this guy!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no idea what is going on.. but am also wondering from the beating he was taking the other night when i tried to reintroduce him if there was something going on from that.. he did take a spill across cement floor when my other older wether gave him a pop.. and some nasty head butting.. but no visible injury occuring at that time and that was over 2 days ago.. the reason I am wondering because of the clotty type/stringy globs of blood mucous.. really gross but it did look like clumps of clots/globs of blood mucous.  can only wait to see what tomorrow brings.. I am really rethinking going back to college to become a vet at 36 years old.. with the goat trauma I have had and now my CRF cat is declining and I am doing lactated ringer solution with him daily (100 ml).. I really should have rethought my careeer.  if anyone has any other info on goat/bloody nose/mucous/clots I would be open to anything at this point.. I am trying to will myself to relax and just keep repeating at this point there is nothing I can do so get some sleep and tomorrow we go in fresh! just very disturbing seeing all that bright blood everywhere all over bedding, all over fence, etc.. and globs of stuff.. and his nose and mouth covered and dripping and finally somewhat stopping but what a mess.. csi would have a hay day inthere.  oh and I did check his mouth there was no blood in there.. only coming from right nostril.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2011)

That is very scary.  I would go along w/ the vet's thought that it's related to his illness.

A friend and I were doing a goat demo a few years ago.  She picked up a goat kid and started carrying it across the parking lot.  We got to her van, she sat the kid down, and the kid opened her mouth and what looked like a volcano of blood came pouring out of her mouth.  

We FREAKED OUT, there's no other way to describe it.

Turns out the kid had bit it's tongue between point a and b, it had bled a lot, and when she opened her mouth, it all flew out...but it looked like she was spewing blood from her lungs or something...just nasty.

Scariest thing I ever witnessed...we had no idea what it was, was sure she was dying, and felt totally helpless.  She ended up fine, I think we were more upset than she was.

Hopefully his bleeding stops and he's A-ok, tomorrow.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 29, 2011)

so I lied.. i just got back from the barn.. had to go check on him.. he was quietly laying/half asleep when i peaked in and the active bleeding has stopped.. he is now back to a reddish colored clear mucous slightly draining out that nostril.. every so often there is a drip but it seems most of the active draining of blood and stuff has stopped.. his poor little mouth and nose are covered in blood though.. I did not want to mess with wiping him off incase it started again.. will clean him up in the morning.. once he knew I was in looking at him he stirred and stood up and ate two cookies.. man I hate when freaky stuff like this happens.. especially on weekend!  I am thinking I am ready to almost write a book on this crap though!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 30, 2011)

This morning goat seemed to be ok.. he is still acting a bit "off" not real active and hesitant to come out of his stall.. but he did drink some water and was eating some hay.. will still eat his "treat" cookies too.. peeing and pooping ok.. also there was no visible sign of blood or any bloody goop  coming out of his nose this morning.. I just went down to barn a bit ago and checked and he was standing in corner of stall and I noticed he had red smeared all over the nose/mouth area.. went in and wiped wiht papertowel and pulled a big glob of that blood/clot/mucous goo out of that nostril.  no active bleeding/dripping but pulled that big glob out.. got a call into my vet but this has got me not only perplexed but totally worried.  not even sure what this is.. especially since his clear drainage he had for several days had pretty much dried up a day/half before this episode of bloody goo yesterday.. and the blood is bright red.. some of the stuff from yesterday was a little darker reddish brown color but still with bright red blood.  so don't know if this is coming from lungs, sinuses or other area in his head..


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

That is great that he seems to be doing ok. I really wonder if it was caused by the head butting earlier. Who knows for sure. The second shot of Draxxin certainly won't hurt to cover all the bases. Banamine is also good.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jan 30, 2011)

I would suspect that he had a bit of a sinus infection as well as the pneumonia and the sinus cleared up with the antibiotic.  The previoulsy infected/damaged tissue ripped when he horked the final luggies and the bleeding ensued.  The head butting may well have helped  get things going, or he could have been rubbing his face on the fence, if you have ever had a sinus infection you know how itchy you can feel as the sinus finally drains.

Regardless yes nose bleeds can leave you thinking there had been a demonic sacrifice in the area.  I owned a horse that was a bit prone, and more than once I got the call that he was dieing - bleeding to death - from people that are experienced with horses but had never seen a nosebleed.  They look far worse than they are, it's just the blood is always sprayed, if they lost the same amount from a cut it would be just a single small stain on the ground.  But since they spray paint the place with blood (and mixed in snot so it goes further) you can easy mistake that they have none left inside their body.

Occasionally nose bleeds have to be cauterized, or you decide you want it done, if it continues or becomes chronic ask your Vet.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 30, 2011)

You know, that sounds like a very good possibility.  A friend of ours was prone to sinus problems and would get horrible bloody noses and nasty clots from his nose (almost exactly like what you described pulling from his nose).  They finally diagnosed it as a sinus infection and treated it properly and it cleared up, but freaked their whole family out before they figured out what it was.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 31, 2011)

Weren't you shooting VetRX into his nostril at pretty regular intervals?  Anybody else think it could be that?

To me, it makes sense to at least consider the possibility..


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Weren't you shooting VetRX into his nostril at pretty regular intervals?  Anybody else think it could be that?
> 
> To me, it makes sense to at least consider the possibility..


(thinking from a human standpoint) - Nasal drops can be very drying and dryness can lead to sinus issues...so it might not be out of the question.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 31, 2011)

he actually did not get that much vet rx.. anyway he is not doing so well tonight.. high fever (106) so got another shot of draxxin in him along with a shot of banamine.. surprisingly despite this high fever he was nibbling hay when I left him.. he also ate a couple nibbles of some grain.. ate 3 animal cookies also (actually gobbled them).  thought it sounded like he was a little congested or some raspy breathing when I was wrestling with him to get him ina  down position to do shots.. anyway I am not sure what is going on with him.. if it is pneumonia. well that is what we are treating and he had responded and had 2 great days and then boom a major set back.. not to mention miserably cold, trapped in barn and we are supposed to get dumped on with snow and ice over next couple days.. well wish him good vibes to get well.. I told him to help fight too cause I am doing all I can forhim.. his eating some is a small ray of hope for me.


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

The poor thing.  I hope he's doing much better in the morning.

(and I feel for you with the weather - I'm in central Ohio and people are hitting the stores like crazy all ready)


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing constructive to add....but hoping for the best.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 31, 2011)

I sure hope he comes around for you.


----------

